# went to the beach



## wrasser

went to the beach yesterday. low tied was just ending, so all the rocks were exposed at john lloyd park. found over a hundred blue legs, and some reds. it was nice to get out for a little while and interact with nature.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Surely it is! Pity I just can't here, in a noisy, dirty city...


----------



## osteoporoosi

I would go nuts in a big city, it is just wonderful to live near the coast. 
Although now when the spring is near my two cats go crazy and start to bring me "gifts" from the woods; mice,rats,bats,moles and other little creatures. Always fun to interact with nature


----------



## wrasser

20 min drive to the beach, i could have almost anything i want in the atlantic


----------



## fish_doc

I did a search on that beach and the first thing that came up was that it was a gay beach. :shock: http://www.expressgaynews.com/print.cfm?content_id=350 What kind of legs did you find? :lol:


----------



## diverdan

what are blue legs?


----------



## shev

I'm guessing a crab?


----------



## Lydia

lmao fish_doc......hmmmmm..... :shock:


----------



## wrasser

LMAO, that is so funny,no its not a gay beach, anymore.like the site says it was renovated awhile ago. and yes blue legs are hermit crabs and so are red leg hermit crabs. i am still LOL. also i dont hang out there. hey atleast you are keeping me on my toes, i wont tell you when im going to key west.


----------



## fish_doc

Just trying to get to know the type of people I hang out with here. My neibhors at the old house were gay and the casher at the cafetera at work is gay. I dont shun them I just dont agree with their lifestyle. But hay, There are things everyone does I dont agree with. We would all live very lonely lives if we avoided everyone we did not agree 100% on everything with. 

So tell us the truth now we will accept you for who you really are. :wink: JK. 

OH Yea - Congrats on the crabs. :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman

I like the best of both worlds in one may be two women :twisted: :wink:


----------



## wrasser

LOL :lol: straight as an arrow, thanks for the humor.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I know a spot down there where you can scoop up bluelegs like they were GRAVEL. Thousands of 'em so thick you can scoop them up, literally. Lot of zooanthids and gorgonians there too.

Another place is one of my favorite places on Earth. Cassiopaeia jellyfish by the thousands litter the bottom in about 8 different colors. Mixed among them are hundreds of condylactis anemones in about six color, often with Periclemines shrimp on them. 
Next come the huge spongeballs, the hundreds of lobsters, and about a dozen species of macroalgae. Finally the fish...

Of course there is also the "Horseshoe." Do you know it, wrasser? Man, what a place.

I have SO got to get back down there again.


----------



## wrasser

horseshoe crabs are the only thing i can think of what you are talking about. and the place you are talking about sounds like all of south fl. can i have a couple more clues. 
this weekend i am doing a 150 mile bicycle ride. from north miami to key largo. my GIRLFRIEND and i are doing it for Multiple Sclerosis. it will pretty cool.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool! I whish I could be somewhere else in this world...


----------



## Lydia

i live 20 minutes from a beautiful beach   :lol: ....of course the problem is, its so pretty that we get a LOT of tourists in the summer.....especially a whole lot of old tourists :? ...because they are the only ones rich enough to stay around here, just about :lol: ..theres not really any crabs or jellyfish or anything around here, though


----------



## wrasser

were do you live?


----------



## osteoporoosi

I have a 5 minute walk to the beach  .
But there is hardly anything interesting in cold freshwater, or if there is you can't see them.


----------



## wrasser

do like i do put a mask on and check it out


----------



## osteoporoosi

Too cold to go to the water, propably 4 celcius. But the mask idea sounds good,maybe next summer I will.


----------



## atltk

All this talk of crabs is really making me itch  !


----------



## fish_doc

> 4 celcius


Heck your in the middle of a heatwave. :lol:


----------



## wrasser

they have cream for that


----------



## google

atltk Re: went to the beach
Posted: Sat Apr 16, 2005 3:05 am 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All this talk of crabs is really making me itch ! 

what a coincidence!, just then when i was reading this, i was itchy!


----------



## google

by the way, how do you guys do the quote things?


----------



## fish_doc

Just click the quote box above the text box when you post a reply it should show up like this in the text box. Or you can manually type them and it works the same
[~quote]your text[~/quote]
Just leave the ~ out when you type it. I added them here to keep it in text forum. Without the ~ it would look like this.


> text


----------



## Lydia

wrasser: amelia island


----------



## wrasser

:shock: WOW, thats like 6 to 8 hrs. away.(depending on how fast you drive) naver been there, yet. do you see alot of naval ship in and out of there? :lol:


----------



## Lexus

wrasser @ Sun Apr 17 said:


> :shock: WOW, thats like 6 to 8 hrs. away.(depending on how fast you drive) naver been there, yet. do you see alot of naval ship in and out of there? :lol:


naval ship eh lol :lol:


----------



## Lydia

lol....not really....you should come sometime.....its really nice here...if you ahve alot of money there are some really nice places to stay here....like the ritz or the AIP.....there are even some really nice beach house rentals.....and of course plenty of condos....where do you live?


----------



## wrasser

Sounds to rich for my blood i live in south,fl. the hollywood-ft. lauderdale area.


----------



## Lydia

lol....i actually live right off the island so we didnt have to pay a lot for our house.....there are places you can stay that are really close to the island but a lot cheaper.....hollywood florida? i dont know where that is but i do know where fort lauderdale is....thats pretty far away....have you ever been to the keys?


ps. AIP stands for The Amelia Island Plantation.....i realized when i was rereading the topic that that didnt make much sense


----------



## wrasser

yes saturday my girlfriend and i rode our bicycles there for MS. saw a Manatee on the way down there. never saw one before


----------



## Lydia

the keys are beautiful arent they? ive only been down there once but it was awesome...


----------



## wrasser

Yea the keys are real nice. I cant wait to qualify scuba so Jenn and i can do some diving down there. Maybe get some nice fish, like a qieen angles or french angles. that will be fun


----------



## fishboy

I have a beach home in jersey. A few years back hurricanes in the winter caused massive sand shifts making above water sandbars with large pool sized tide pools in the summer. I got out my mask and swam in one and through some weird chain of events there were 3 clown fish in this one tide pool. When they saw be they bolted but it was so cool plus all the types of crabs,even a seahorse of 2 showed up on the beach, and starfish as well.
that was the best summer ever


----------



## wrasser

did you keep anything, or just got to watch and go?


----------

